# Muskie Pattern



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I finally am getting a feeling of confidence with the new airbrush. Less overspray and learning the ideal pressures. Now just need to incorporate some tricks that I've seen some of the experts do on here. This re-paint was a challenge because it is about 18" long! What do you guys think of this muskie pattern?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That looks great! Man that is a long lure. 

That side pattern and the colors are right on the money.

John


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks outright terrible...No fish would even look at that...lol

Throw it away and start over...


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

or send it to me.... lol looks great man. I wish more companies would have a musky pattern.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is one fine job! !%


----------

